# Soldier dies at Fort Bragg



## Wicked1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Soldier dies at Fort Bragg


Investigators are looking into the death of an 82nd Airborne Division soldier Sunday at Fort Bragg, officials announced Monday.

Pfc. Luke J. Brown, 27, of Fredericksburg, Va., was an intelligence analyst with the division’s Headquarters and Headquarters Company. He had been assigned to the division since January.

“Private First Class Brown was a paratrooper with an upbeat personality who was happy-go-lucky and always tried to make people laugh,” said Capt. Eric von Fischer-Benzon, Brown’s company commander.

“Although Brown was only in the company a short time, he was admired by his peers and he will be greatly missed.”

Brown joined the Army in January 2007. After completing initial training and airborne school, he was assigned to Fort Bragg.

Brown is survived by his parents, Bradley and Lucy Brown of Fredericksburg.

RIP


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 22, 2008)

Sketchy details, or hardly none at all.  Foul play ? Drugs ? Congenital heart problem ?

Rest easy PFC Brown and thank you for service.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP PFC Brown

Prayers out to your family

LL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP PFC Brown


----------



## 0699 (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP 82nd


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 22, 2008)

Rest Well, Trooper


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## car (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP Little Brother


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bragg is getting way too much press over these recent deaths.

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Swill (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP Trooper.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 24, 2008)

*story - updated*

http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/3262959/



> Soldier found dead in car on Fort Bragg
> Posted: 21 minutes ago
> FORT BRAGG, N.C.
> 
> ...



RIP PFC Brown


----------

